# THE Definitive CZ Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

Post your CZ pics here to show off 

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model)


----------



## Trophyrider

My CZ's.

CZ-75B Tactical and Olive P-01










RAMI and CZ-52 with the 75B and P-01. The knife is a Kershaw Vapor II by Ken Onion that came with the Tactical.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello.




























Best.


----------



## Shipwreck

Stephen A. Camp said:


>


That looks kinda tight - I love 2 tone guns!


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. That CZ-75 is about 20 years old; maybe a little more. The frame was hardchromed by Armalloy of Ft. Worth, TX back in the '80's after gunsmith, Lou Williamson, did the surface work necessary. The internal parts were also done at the same time.









_That particular CZ 75 is frequently used with the CZ Kadet 22 LR conversion._

Best.


----------



## Trophyrider

Nice pistols Steven, really like the hard chromed one too. Also wanted to tell you how much I like your website.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello and thanks so much. I've had my hands full with some gun projects and am helping a friend advertise his homemade custom knives and just keep falling behind. Drop on top of that a very serious long-term illness in the wife's immediate family and I just cannot seem to get ahead very quickly. I mention that only to explain why the site has not been updated quite so often as I'd like.

Please keep checking by there; I _will_ get something new up there ASAP.

Best.


----------



## Baldy

Sure are some good looking pistols on this page. Hey TR how do you like that RAMI??


----------



## Texas_XD

Guess I might as well toss mine into the mix!

5 shot - 7 yd group, box stock - no mods









All the goodies from the case!


----------



## Richard

CZ40B with Hakan grips:








PCR and CZ75B(Kadet) with Hakan grips:








CZ75 with Novak Night Sights and checkered wood Hogues:








CZ75 Comp & Rami With Hakans:


----------



## bambam

Thought I'd better move this pic as per "the law". :smt002 Ain't she purdy? Enjoy.


----------



## Richard

bambam, I like it a lot! Regards, Richard 

This is bambam's CZ:


----------



## bambam

Thanks Richard! I couldn't figure out how to get the pic up "permanently". Not sure what else I needed to do.:smt017


----------



## Shipwreck

bambam said:


> Thanks Richard! I couldn't figure out how to get the pic up "permanently". Not sure what else I needed to do.:smt017


Instructions are here 

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## Catman253

Nazi marked CZ Model 27, late war manufacture in Prague with original holster and additional magazine. Very styly little .32 ACP and still shoots like a champ.


----------



## clarkston_cz

I'm partial to PreB cz75s and my baby-


----------



## txpete

CZ 75 pre-B from the days of the evil empire and my new CZ40B 40 s&W.


----------



## scooter

While its not ACTUALLY a CZ its as close as you can get 
My new(to me) Tanfoglio TZ 75 series 88 /9mm
















Just got it yesterday , will shoot as soon as the earth manages to get back in orbit around the sun and burn off some of this global warming liquid sky stuff:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## eerw

Here are a couple..

75SA









75B









85C









another 75SA









SP01s


----------



## OLD NAVY

*cz*

My new 75b.


----------



## Beginner's Luck

*My new 75B Stainless*


----------



## Thunderhawk

Here's my new P-01. Custom wood grips are on the way, then I'll redo my pics.


----------



## Black Metal

Here is my Rami P with polished barrel, finger extention on the ten round mag and the 14 round mag next to it










with the 14 round mag in


----------



## Black Metal

My next CZ


----------



## rfawcs

I think I've posted this before, but I can't find it, so here it is again

My CZ-75BD with Kadet .22LR kit and SRT Cheyenne XL suppressor


----------



## unpecador




----------



## Rollinco




----------



## hberttmank

Here's mine


----------



## tink

*Tink's "BLUE" CZ 75 B*

Hi all,
Tink here :smt039

Found me a "BLUE" finish CZ 75 B, built in 2007. 
CZ USA stopped offering the CZ 75 B in the blue finish, so I feel lucky to have found this one. 
Shot about 1500 rounds to date. VERY accurate, nice feeling gun. :mrgreen:









TINK


----------



## nx95240

Trophyrider said:


> My CZ's.
> 
> CZ-75B Tactical and Olive P-01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAMI and CZ-52 with the 75B and P-01. The knife is a Kershaw Vapor II by Ken Onion that came with the Tactical.


really like the tactical ..


----------



## gl22man

*my little slice of heaven*

my little slice of heaven
cz pcr with cz custom grips and steve bedair stainless guide rod


----------



## Buffal0

This is my SP-01 Tactical. I like it a lot. Have only put maybe... 100-150 shots through it. Kills groundhogs almost as well as my 22-250 rifle haha 










I love it to death.

I was hesitant to get this particular one because of the decocker, but I can with confidence say that in a C&C environment I like the decocker a lot. Almost better than a manual safety in my opinion...


----------



## Pistolero

I'll add another CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical to the picture post. No finer pistol to be found...


----------



## Buffal0

Pistolero said:


> I'll add another CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical to the picture post. No finer pistol to be found...
> 
> *picture*


Ooo la la. I will have to do a photoshoot with mine and update!


----------



## redpenguin01

Just was messin with the camera.


----------



## jermz

*Here is Mine*:mrgreen:


----------



## redpenguin01

Couple new shots...


----------



## onalandline

*CZ 75 Compact 9mm, all-steel...*

This is the one that I want to get:


----------



## CollinsGTO

Shipwreck said:


> That looks kinda tight - I love 2 tone guns!


"kinda tight" doesnt do it justice! that is a beautiful gun!


----------



## Rogelk




----------



## group17

*Cz75d po-1*


----------



## Micro

*Wood Grips*


----------



## Matquig

*"Shorty" can shoot! (My short rail '77)*


----------



## larryh1108

My most accurate 9mm, the PCR and my most accurate .40S&W, my CZ40P. I love them both!


----------



## redpenguin01




----------



## talldrink




----------



## cclaxton

*Cz 75 Shadow No Firing Pin Block, Custom Hammer*


----------



## Matquig

Marschal grips for the CZ75.


----------



## bruce333

New to me 1987 CZ 82


----------



## TAPnRACK

Newly customized CZ 75 BD Police...


----------



## Makarovii

From top to bottom:
CZ 50
Kadet .22LR adaptor for the...
CZ 75B
CZ 97B



My favorite 9mm. I'd take this over my G17 or P226 anyday of the week. :smt047


----------



## clance

My CZ family photo.








From right to left: *pre-B CZ 75, BD Police, SP-01 Phantom, & PCR*

With cousin 455 Lux


----------



## Trey45

I love all things CZ, including their auto knives. Here's a sample of some of my knives with a few of my CZ pistols.


----------



## Trey45

I may have misled you, when I said CZ auto knives I meant Czech Republic, not the company CZ. The knives are Mikov. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ronin11

CZ 75 Compact


----------



## ronin11

One of my favorites for EDC: all metal, 9mm, S/A, high capacity with ergonomics that (for me) are hard to beat.


----------



## Chris3425

Sweet the 75 Compact will be my next handgun.


----------



## Philco

CZ 75 BD and 2075 Rami 

(click photo to enlarge)


----------



## puddintame

P01 [sold and bought a PCR]
SP01 Tac
75 Compact
75 BD
Rami BD







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CZshadowgirl

This thread is getting me excited!:drooling:


----------



## CZshadowgirl

:watching:


hberttmank said:


> Here's mine


----------



## Wolfstein

Here is my CZ 82 that I have had for several years. Really shoots good.


----------



## inspectagadget

CZ 75 P01 Omega Supressor ready


----------



## clarlisa04

The gun in your Avatar looks like a CZ P-09, am I right?Thinking about getting one.


----------



## Kennydale

Good friend just bought a CZ P09 He got with the safety attached ( I think he said he'll be keeping it in that configuration) Hoping to get an invite soon to try it out with him.


----------

